# Bed



## prettylola (Nov 13, 2012)

I am in the process of making my baby a new bed. I got some fleece and cut it into a large circle. I actually cut two of these. Then I am going to tie the two pieces together like a tie blanket and then stuff with some filling. Instant bed


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sounds great!! I bet it'll be beautiful!! I made some blankets like this. I use them as lil mats for the hardwood.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a bed that I made almost like that for Dex  KC and Dex,always uses it


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

I want to do that. I watched a video on how to do that. I love the looks of it, and you can make it as big and soft as you want!

pam in TX


----------



## prettylola (Nov 13, 2012)

I can not wait to finish it up. I have just been to busy to do it but it will be under the tree from Santa Paws by the 24th!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

prettylola said:


> I can not wait to finish it up. I have just been to busy to do it but it will be under the tree from Santa Paws by the 24th!


thats adorable ccasion8:


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

We have 1 like that and the pups fight over it. I think I need to pull out the fabric I have for the others and make the rest of them lol.


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

I made one for Tiki like that...


----------



## prettylola (Nov 13, 2012)

Just finished it up last night. Will place under the tree tonight for the babies for their xmas


----------

